# My new travel humidor.



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

After using a fifteen count cigar caddy for the last few years, I determined while it is a great travel humidor, it had a couple of deficiencies for my purposes. 
The main thing is that it held ten cigars on the bottom two layers and on the top layer I would put my drymistat tube, caliber3, two lighters, two cutters.
When ever I wanted to see what smokes I had, everything had to come apart, and I do not like having a mess. 
Plus I had to bring it in from the truck almost eveyday, to fill and fix up. 
Attached is a few photos of my new travel humidor. Its rated for 70 cigars. I have about fifty in there now. The bottom row was not wide enough to hold 7.25 inch cigars, so most are sitting crossways in the bottom, such as my ashtons, and punchs, and gurkhas.
The two pucks, contain heartfelt beads at 70 rh. The caliber 3 is showing a bit high, because it is raining and the ambient rh in room where photo was taken was close to 80. 
I plan on stacking cigars in bottom part a little higher and making room for a small savinelli and perhaps a bit of tobacco, for when I am in a pipe mood. 
It took about 3 or 4 days to get it regulated, but seems to be doing a good job. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

That is very cool. I only travel with a herf-a-dor, that would be great to break out while on the road. You could have so many options and enough to share with everyone.

Thanks for sharing.

Best regards, tony


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

thats a hell of a travel humidor!!!! i like it


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Sep 20, 2010)

very nice did you build it or store bought? The box not the contents kinda looks like my wifes makeup (or war paint) box?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

dfdsuperduty said:


> very nice did you build it or store bought? The box not the contents kinda looks like my wifes makeup (or war paint) box?


 Its store bought. I liken it more to a tackle box. The insides are all lined with cedar, and it has a decent smell to it. Hoping the recent addition of cigars, will make it smell like a humidor should.

Jerry


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice setup Jerry! It that the Craftsman one?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Mhouser7 said:


> Nice setup Jerry! It that the Craftsman one?


 Yes. It took almost 2 weeks to secure it, and they are hard to find. If it works out for me, I will secure 2 more to insure, I have a working one for the foreseeable future.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow that's nice. Never saw one like that, very well layed out.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

that is one badass travel humidor.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, 
I have finished the renovations. Most of the large cigars on the bottom shelf are 7.25 in length. I moved them over to one side, which made about a 2 inch space at the end, and I have my savinelli pipe in there in its soft pouch, and a ziplock with a few bowls of my beloved 3 oaks, plus I added a pipe tool to the accessory area. 
You see 2 lighters there, the yellow one, and the other is a lotus pipe lighter. I will add 2 metal flask tubes(they look like a metal cigar tube) with my southern comfort in it(one for me, and two for me if I am by myself, if not for my companion) and I am all set. LOL (And please no comments on the southern comfort, I enjoy it with a cigar) 

Jerry


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice! That looks heavy duty.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> (And please no comments on the southern comfort,
> 
> Jerry


Damn, there goes my thought :biggrin:


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

That is one nice travel humidor. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

very cool man. 
reminds me of a pinstripers paint box


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks good Jerry, glad you were able to turn one up!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very sweet set up Jerry, one of a kind :tu


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I really like this humidor...been looking around and saw it here.

Craftsman Bench Deluxe Cigar Humidors

Says it holds up to 65 cigars which is perfect for travel or just to set up in the garage to put all my goodies in.*

I think Jerrys is a bit better and for the same price as above you actually get more levels to put "stuff" into. Free shipping for orders over $100 so to maximize this deal just order about $32 in cigars/pipe stuff and the whole order ships free. If you ordered the Humidor by itself then you're going to pay almost $30 just in shipping...be smart and do the smarter deal. I think I just talked myself into it...how good a salesman am I??????
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/crbeex.html


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

wow that thing is crazy. very nice!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

NICE.....Say it like Mike Tyson in the Hangover movie. NICE


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice one Jerry. I need a setup like that myself!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

they are nice. there was discusion on here a few weeks ago about these. there are two models i believe and finding the bigger one is the trick correct?? i will be purchasing one of these in the near future.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Sure beats my tennis ball tube and a wet sponge!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Following the link in the thread earlier leads one to what appears to be a smaller version of the one that the OP posted. Any ideas where to get the larger size that is pictured?


----------

